# Black random circle on my screen (dead pixels?)



## Ahdaez (Aug 4, 2021)

A few weeks ago I got into my car (320i xDrive 2016) and when I started it my screen came on and I noticed at coin size black circle on my screen I believe it’s dead pixels and was wondering what I could do about it. Is there a way to change this screen out? Perhaps order a part and change it? I’m not trying to go to the dealership and have them fix it for a crazy amount.


----------

